

Apple Patents 3D Gesture Control - xmpir
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-adv.htm&r=3&p=1&f=G&l=50&d=PTXT&S1=%28345%2F419.CCLS.+AND+20130820.PD.%29&OS=ccl/345/419+and+isd/8/20/2013&RS=%28CCL/345/419+AND+ISD/20130820%29

======
kunil
Fig 7a, is there a device that does this stuff (Detects user's fingers after
they leave the touch screen)?

------
xmpir
techchrunch article: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/20/apple-
patents-3d-gesture-co...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/20/apple-
patents-3d-gesture-control-via-hover-based-input-on-touchscreen-devices-like-
the-ipad/)

